# how to say smile?



## ole33

*How do you pronounce* 'miso' sh or just s please?

Also, how would you *pronounce *in korean, cow =  so  ( sho or so??)


----------



## oloekis

ole33 said:


> *How do you pronounce* 'miso' sh or just s please?
> 
> Also, how would you *pronounce *in korean, cow = so ( sho or so??)


 
I suppose both "sho" and "so" pronunciation in English are not exactly same with Korean pronunciation. But I think you should consider that Koreans often have some difficulty at first, to pronounce the "sh" sounds in French (,or English etc). It's way easier for Koreans to pronounce "s" sounds. And it means that in Korean language, it's mostly more closer to "s" sounds than "sh" sounds.


----------



## Askalon

The pronunciation of ㅅ (s) is pretty straightforward in most cases.  It's pronounced like an S (or [s] in IPA).

But when it's followed by an "ee" sound or "y" sound (_ and [j] in IPA), you pronounce it more like a "sh".

In those two words, it's followed by an O sound.  Therefore it's just pronounced like an S._


----------



## terredepomme

Le S français(ou le C doux) c'est plutôt comme le ㅆ. Quant à ㅅ, il faut le prononcer beaucoup moins fort. Le Ch français correspond à 쇼, 샤, etc...


----------



## ESC85

cow = "soh"

smile = "misoh"


----------

